# Is it safe to use 20w50 in my 2002 Jetta 2.0?



## VR6DUBcity (Jun 29, 2011)

As the title states, is it safe to run that? Several people advised me to do this, as my lifters are tapping. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## VR6DUBcity (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm running 10w40 full synthetic right now. Should I probably run 20w50 full synthetic? Or can I just switch back to conventional oil, 20w50?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Go with 15w-40 truck oil. MMO and a kero flush is a help.


----------



## VR6DUBcity (Jun 29, 2011)

Apexxx said:


> Go with 15w-40 truck oil. MMO and a kero flush is a help.


I actually talked to a dealership. He advised against it, said he only runs that in diesel trucks. He said use half 20w50, half 10w40, and I added one qt MMO. It runs like a champ now! Very quiet. Went back to conventional though, and it helped.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Stop talking to dealer "techs".

Anyone who doesn't know 15w-40 is the best and most advanced formula, is pretty much just guessing.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.conocophillipslubricants.com/titanium/

http://www.conocophillipslubricants...r-D_XA_with_Liquid_Titanium_Press_Release.pdf


----------

